# HouseHold Hacker



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

http://www.householdhacker.com/

Im sure some of this will give some of u guys ideas when hacking stuff.
Pretty cool site, they show you how to make a speaker for under a buck, how to power a tv with a aa battery how to intercept cell phone calls with a tv remote and other neat and fun stuff.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Very cool. I like the powering an ipod with an onion.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Folks, that site is a HOAX! NONE of those "hacks" work. Do NOT be FOOLED people..you cannot build a speaker with a paperplate and foil. you CANNOT build a phone interceptor with an IR remote..it's a transmitter, not a reciever, and powering a TV with a AAA battery? NO WAY! It's DC and no where near the voltage/current to make it work. LOL!

Sorry I'm not making fun of you, I can see why folks might think these stupid hacks would work, but I would hate to see people waste thier time (and destroying thier USB Ipod cables and Wii controllers) trying these things. The ONLY hack I MIGHT see working wuld be the lightbulb/turkey cooker...maaaaybe.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Very cool. I like the powering an ipod with an onion.


The Ipod requires 5 volts to operate and charge. The onion MIGHT put out ONE volt IF you had two electrically dissimilar metals...Meaning, the acids within a potato or onion will induce a charge between Zinc and Copper as they corrode, causing a voltage. Your USB charger's electrical contacts only have ONE type of metal, so no dissimilar corrosion takes place to induce an electric charge...only plain old corrosion! If you want to ruin your Ipod cable, this is a good way to do it! BTW, electrolytes transfer current, they don't produce it.
My personal favorite is the Wii mouse...Hoo boy. Only use the "Black wire" and stick it "somewhere" on the mouse circuitboard. Just find a hole anywhere! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yea, they have a disclaimer "Don't try this at home, these experiments are done by professionals"..So what's the point of the site then?!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Darn, and I just got back with the biggest onion I could find too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for your knowledge, Doc!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Rats. How disappointing and how feeble minded of me. I don't even own an Ipod or watch the video. I just thought if it was true that it would be interesting. Curse my crappy electronics knowledge!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey, when I watched it at first I almost fell for it..there's nothing feeble about being open minded, CreepyCanmore. I just didn't want you to ruin your Ipod cable.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

morbius, you fun wrecker you. now what am i going to do all week?
at least the videos were entertaining to watch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! I am usually the one busting people's chops about urban legends....I see I am not alone.
I always use Snopes to find out if there is any validity to anything that is way out there.
My favorite is the warning about people being able to open your car doors with a cell phone.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

this is why I go to http://www.tricklife.com/
their vids have comments sections, so just by reading a few of those, you quickly find out if it's BS or not


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareShack said:


> morbius, you fun wrecker you. now what am i going to do all week?
> at least the videos were entertaining to watch.


I agree, they crack me up too!


----------

